

Drug-buying robot arrested in Switzerland - arosaned
http://www.dailydot.com/crime/random-darknet-shopper-seized/

======
ohmyiv
The bot has already been released after months in captivity. It was cleared of
all charges and products returned. Well, except for the ecstasy.

[http://bravenewcoin.com/news/random-darknet-shopper-
cleared-...](http://bravenewcoin.com/news/random-darknet-shopper-cleared-of-
all-charges/)

